# Joyetech AIO RBA ?



## The_Ice (2/6/16)

Hi, I've ordered an AIO as my backup/stealth/waitingForFasttechToDeliverMyTopbox device 
In the meantime I've seen that the cubis coil heads are interchangeable with the AIO.

OK now I can't find anywhere it states this explicitly but does this mean that one can buy the cubis RBA and use it on the AIO?

Has anyone tried it, know if it's possible?


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

Yes, it should be possible. I tried the RBA on the Cubis, but it was an epic fail for me despite a few tries. One or two on here have reported satisfaction though.


----------



## blujeenz (2/6/16)

The_Ice said:


> Hi, I've ordered an AIO as my backup/stealth/waitingForFasttechToDeliverMyTopbox device
> In the meantime I've seen that the cubis coil heads are interchangeable with the AIO.
> 
> OK now I can't find anywhere it states this explicitly but does this mean that one can buy the cubis RBA and use it on the AIO?
> ...


Its physically possible, dimensions are the same, but the airflow isnt, the RBA flows a lot more air.


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/6/16)

You deserve the highest of fives for that reason you ordered the AIO lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (2/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> You deserve the highest of fives for that reason you ordered the AIO lol


I am really a massive fan of not buying premade coils


----------

